# What is your sexual orientation?



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

​
*What is your sexual orientation?*

Straight4575.00%Bisexual35.00%Homosexual813.33%Previously bisexual/homosexual11.67%Curious/Bi-Curious35.00%


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

This has nothing to do with dp. I'm just curious.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

lol! i read what you said wrong, I thought you wrote "it has everything to do with dp" hahah


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Straight 90%, bi-curious 10%


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

insaticiable said:


> Straight 90%, bi-curious 10%


I need to add that to the poll.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

Straight, but I dabble... ;]


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm against descrimination so i'm open to everything


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

I chose homosexual and also bi-curious. Just curious towards the opposite gender.

I think I'm also attracted to women but I decided to completely avoid that attraction at a very young age after my first crush (who was a girl) was killed. Now if I think a girl is attractive I just ignore it and look at hot men because I know they're attractive.

Sexuality has never been an issue for me. I learned at a very young age that all people suck as much as each other. It doesn't matter what colour their skin is, how many legs they have or who they fuck. An asshole is always an asshole, no matter what else they are.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

DiscoStick said:


> I learned at a very young age that all people suck as much as each other. It doesn't matter what colour their skin is, how many legs they have or who they fuck. An asshole is always an asshole, no matter what else they are.


amen


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

You might be interested in this book... http://books.google.ca/books?id=-En5NhkohMIC&pg=PA430&lpg=PA430&dq=repressed+bisexuality+insanity&source=bl&ots=tyRRpk6w4i&sig=JUOmhxVG7YDt7jLb4gA51Uy2evs&hl=en&ei=qHaBTOu7MsGB8gbKtPiXAg&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=9&ved=0CDUQ6AEwCA#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

102% Straight


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

I am very interested in the aetiology of sexual orientation.
Does anyone know of recent serious studies that really explore this in a purely scientific way?


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

edited by me


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

i have serious psychical problems with my sexual orientation. i am bisexual, but have heavy problems with accepting that. acting straight all the time but bursting out into tears kinda often, for example when i am drunk. 
when i was young, i wanted to have the opposite gender and i was raised not like the gender i have. i have the opposite hobbies from what is concerned "normal" and i cant identify with being what i am. i avoid to meet people of my own gender because i fear being attracted to them. 
and as you might notice, i even avoid telling what gender i actually have. thats all such a big shit !


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

FoXS said:


> i have serious psychical problems with my sexual orientation.


That must be one of the most difficult conflicts a person must have to deal with.


----------



## HatingDP (Nov 29, 2010)

I believe I'm straight. I'm a male and I like females.


----------



## Justwannabeme (Jun 5, 2010)

As straight as u can get


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Justwannabeme said:


> As straight as u can get


----------



## *deleted* (Nov 19, 2010)

Ummm there is no asexual!


----------



## girlie (Apr 1, 2010)

--


----------



## resinoptes (Jan 15, 2011)

Queer-ish with occasional bi tendencies


----------



## pigandpepper (Sep 26, 2010)

What exactly do you mean by 'previously homosexual'?


----------



## resinoptes (Jan 15, 2011)

that confuses me too...
I assume she meant 'before dp'
but it smacks a little of 'ex-gay' doesn't it


----------



## resinoptes (Jan 15, 2011)

there should be a 'previously heterosexual' category too


----------



## natebookd (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't get the "previously" either, nor do I really get being 10% something..
To me you either find one, the other or both sexually attractive and it matters not at all what you have acted on.
I actually think I would enjoy a gay relationship outside the bedroom but don't find anything attractive about a guy at all sexually.


----------



## yesyes (Oct 19, 2008)

gay.I think that starting suffering from dr in the same year i came out has its explanation since I always struggled with being gay...


----------

